

DutuPHP: A unified, object oriented API for PDO and mysqli - tafadzwagonera
https://github.com/tafadzwagonera/dutuphp/blob/master/README.rst#dutuphp

======
stephenr
Why is there count() and rowCount()?

Why does where() only accept a string? This means the dev has to build their
own where clause, and means they can't use prepared statement placeholders in
the where clause.

On a less db specific point, why are you not writing namespaced code?

